# Planning to Buy a Portable Sawmill



## JimmieCajun

I have getting closer everyday to making the decision to purchase a portable sawmill. This will primarily be for a hobby at first, but I would like your feedback about being able to sell raw lumber. I would like to understand if it is feasible for me to think I can make a little money (maybe enough to pay for the cost of the tools and mill) by selling some or all of the raw lumber I would mill with the portable sawmill.


----------



## HallTree

What kind of trees are there in your part of the woods.


----------



## JimmieCajun

I live in the Houston, Tx area. I have made arrangements with two local Tree Service companies. They both confirmed they can provide me with a steady supply of Oak, Maple, Cedar, Pine, and various other species. Houston is a very large area with constant churn of land developers and older neighborhoods. Between the two, there is an abundant amount of trees that are just going to the mulch producers. I have loved woodworking for years and have a small workshop of my own at home. I have recently acquired another piece of property next to my home and I am considering if and when I should move forward with the purchase of the portable sawmill. I have reviewed many of the different types and manufacturers on line and have visited one local sawyer who owns a Lucas Mill. My real concern is, what do I do with the raw lumber? I can't use all of it for my own projects. I would like to find an outlet to sell most of what I mill and use some of the rest for personal projects. Any advise?


----------



## Karson

Selling lumber or custom cutting for shares or money on other peoples logs are a good way to get some cash.

Try to find a local club or user of hardwoods are some of your first contacts.


----------



## JimmieCajun

Thanks for the suggestion about a local club and hardwood users. I plan to visit a couple of local commercial mills in the area. They may or may not be willing to provide me with guidance or opinions. I have not yet found a local club or group of sawmillers. I have found only 3 portable sawmill owners in Houston area while searching on the internet over the last 12 months.


----------



## Karson

Depending upon the amount of low grade wood you make. Pallet makers and repairers are a commercial user and usually will use green wood.


----------



## JimmieCajun

Thanks…that may be a viable outlet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

If you get lucky and run into some highly figured or splated wood, you could probably make some quick bucks on it. I know a local miller who does that, but he also owns a kiln. He goes to a local log broker to look for prime logs too. I haven't talked to him at lenght, but he has told me he has troulbe finding markets because he can't fill big orders. He has been at for 30+ years.


----------



## cmaeda

You could always sell your lumber online.
I regularly buy #1 Common to use for unseen parts of furniture, drawer sides/bottoms and kid's toys.


----------



## mattg

I'll buy some!!


----------



## Brat700

great ideal,, I love being around cut logs
mills and watch them cut logs. 
You should not have any problem selling your wood, but make yourself a kiln was well because no one wants wet wood
Good luck


----------



## toolman409

Have a friend who has a portable bandsaw mill. Am in the process of preping a blown down red oak that should yield 45 feet of logs 24 to 16 inches diameter. Very straight. Harvesting my own wood is a blast but it sure is a lot of work. Figuring my time I can't really justify it. However, now that folks tend to be more impressed, it should be good for added value on custom pieces. As much as I enjoy harvesting wood, I just can't see how a bandsaw can compete with a large circular saw operation.
That said, if you haven't found it already, I happened on to another website for sawyers. I have learned a lot from it. http://westcoastlands.net/SawBucks2/phpBB3/ 
Hope you do well


----------



## Julian

If you want to check out a great sawyer forum check out sawmillandtimberforum.com


----------



## JebStuart

Thanks for these tips. Really appreciate the community spirit!

-Jeb


----------



## bluchz

ONe of the sawmill companies just sent me a ad saying they would let u try a mill free for 60 days. you might liik into that. it was either Woodmizer or Timberking i can't remember which.


----------



## WIwoodworker

Many of the sawmill manufacturers will put you in contact with owners of their mills near your area if you ask. Not sure if you've been to this place to check it out.

www.mgsawmill.com

They're in Huntsville which isn't too far north from you. Might be worth checking out just to see their operation. I've found most sawmills to be very generous about showing you around and talking about the business.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## JimmieCajun

WIwoodworker…thanks for the suggestion. I have noticed their website in the past. I am curious about their operation. I am currently on vacation away from Houston, but when I return I will try to arrange for a visit. I also found the name of a person who owns a Woodmizer in Conroe, Tx on Craig's list last year, but I recenly tried to find his listing and it is gone. I also found a sawyer in Katy, TX who owns a Lucas Mill. I did visit with him twice. He seems to be a nice guy. He said he currently is focusing on turning splatted wood products and is selling special raw wood for turning from his website: http://www.prairiesend.com/. He has some beautiful pieces and a good source of wood stock. Checkout his site.

I am still debating what to do about the sawmill. I have a limited amount of space, so I do not want to proceed with a purchase of a mill and start cutting without some level of confidence I can sell or trade the wood that I cut. I know that I cannot use enough of it myself to justify the mill. I here recommendations that I should also build a kiln. This is an option, but does add cost and work. I will continue to try and make contacts in my area, even with other sawyers and professional sawmills to determine if there is a viable route for me to sell or trade wood on a small scale.
Thanks to everyone for the feedback and ideas. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## a1Jim

I hope it works out for you


----------



## johnpoolesc

look for access to a kilm.. dry wood is worth way more then green lumber.. i think anyone could make money in an area that size with a bandsaw mill.. we have all seen 1000's of bf going to waste. some woodworking clubs have went that route. you may need some help.. a 18 inch log 10 ft can go 600+ pounds


----------



## JimmieCajun

So Rob, you believe the cost of the mill is only 10% of the overall cost for a small hobby/sell some to offset the bills type operation? That is somewhat surprising. I know there is the cost of a good pick up truck, a log dolly/cart, then the cost of a trailer to haul the cut wood, then the cost of operating the mill and the truck, a couple of winches in the right place, an overhead cover to keep the sun off my back, log roller, and what else. Can you think of something I am missing? I am already making the assumption, and have confirmation I can have logs at no cost, just go pick them up or cut them onsite. This is recently reconfirmed with the tree service companies I am associating with. I sure don't want to miss some big ticket item out of ignorance.


----------



## sikrap

There almost have to be some woodworking associations in your area. You can do a Google search or just check with some local cabinet makers. Once you find the woodworking associations, I can almost guarantee that you'll end up with customers, especially if you're offering good wood at good prices. Good Luck!!


----------



## out2sea71

Listing on Craiglist.

http://chambana.craigslist.org/grd/1160484430.html

V6 powered saw mill for $1500. It is not portable but might be a start for those looking for free wood.

L


----------



## bowyer

Heres a suggestion that might help you out. Find a local sawmill that is similiar to what you want to do and volunteer your labor for the day. You will get hands on experience and see what equipment you need and if you really want to do this. I found out I was more in love with the "idea" of sawing logs than actually sawing logs.


----------



## croquetman

Here's my take on the subject. I own 30 acres of hardwoods and every time I purchased wood for projects I became angry with myself for wasting fine lumber heating my home. Then came Hurricane Isabel. My daughter had trees down, I had trees down, my father-in-law had trees down: and not just trees; these were special trees: cherry, pecan, live oak. So I decided to get into milling my own lumber. I have a barn that is not being used for hay any more, so it is the idea place to air dry lumber. Now - what to buy?

In nearly every situation I came upon the logs were not easy to retrieve to a centralized site for milling. In other words it would be easier to mill the log where it lies rather than lug it out of the woods with a tractor. Setting up a bandsaw mill at site is not as easy as it sounds. The ground needs to be level (flat). Also, the log has to be rolled onto the sled. I'm a big guy, but I am also not getting younger; the idea of busting my gut pushing a 24" log onto a sled was providing fodder for night mares.

So I decided to go the chain saw mill route. The brother of a friend had a Logosaw system which he liked. It still lacked the portability I wanted since their expensive system had to be set up, and logs pushed into place at waist height. But their bolt on system (Big Mill) was just the ticket for me. All I need to take to the log is the saw with the jig attached, and an 8' long fence. The fence is bolted to the ends of the log, and off you go cutting. A sharp chain will easily cut an 8' board whatever thickness you want in well under 5 minutes depending on wood species and log thickness. I used this Big Mill for two years before it just wore out. (not counting the saw my out of pocket was about $200).

The Alaska Mill by Granfeld (or something like that) is probably what I will buy to replace this Big Mill, since it requires no more than a 2×6 bolted to the top of the log for only the first cut, then the log itself is it's own fence. About the same out of pocket.

Anyway, the idea of being able to drive up to a log with a minimum amount of tools and drive away with a truck full of boards was the over-riding issue with me. Having to pull a trailer or skid a log was not going to happen. A big saw will cost some bucks, but who can't use another chain saw … ?


----------

